# zoo med excavator clay



## Texas T (Aug 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried this as a substrate for their T's?


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 9, 2013)

Is that a hard substrate?  T's need some cushion when they fall off the sides of their cages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## prairiepanda (Aug 9, 2013)

I've seen it used with Ts at a LPS, but personally I'd prefer something softer in case of falls. The H lividum they had on it was using the burrows that the staff made for it, but hadn't made any of its own. I'm not sure if it's because it can't dig in the clay or because it wasn't settled in, though. They also had a juvie G rosea on it without any premade burrows and the T hadn't made any of its own modifications, but not all juvie rose hairs like to burrow so that doesn't say much. 

I'd pick eco earth over excavator clay any day. The eco earth is plenty sturdy enough for burrowing if you pack it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texas T (Aug 9, 2013)

That is a good point. I did not think of that. The only reason I was thinking about maybe using that is because it is so hot down here and the place where I got my T's the ground is so hard and I thought they might prefer that over a softer substrate.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 9, 2013)

Foir all my T's I use top soil from Home Depot, $1.50/ for a 40 lb bag.


----------



## Texas T (Aug 9, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Foir all my T's I use top soil from Home Depot, $1.50/ for a 40 lb bag.


Thanks for that info I will have to check that out at Home Depot. Do you mix the top soil with anything or just leave as is.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 9, 2013)

Texas T said:


> Thanks for that info I will have to check that out at Home Depot. Do you mix the top soil with anything or just leave as is.


I use it straight, but if you wanted a fancier recipe, you could mix in some peat, perlite, and vermiculite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's great for a natural looking substrate, especially for a desert emulation.

   Would actually be a wonderful growing medium for cacti, haha.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 10, 2013)

I believe a mix of Zoo Med Excavator Clay and something called "play sand" as a 50/50 mix, add a lot of water, sculpt out some burrows, let it fully dry for about 3 weeks... and you have the PERFECT substrate for a scorpions desert terrarium. Not sure if any tarantulas would appreciate the hard packed substrate the same though.

And yes, a cacti terrarium would be awesome as well!


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 10, 2013)

edgeofthefreak said:


> -Not sure if any tarantulas would appreciate the hard packed substrate the same though.
> 
> - And yes, a cacti terrarium would be awesome as well


Both are hazards to spiders and shouldn't be used with them.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol i didn't mean a cactus terrarium. I just meant as a growing medium for cacti for backyards, lool


----------



## Fins (Aug 11, 2013)

I've thought about using this stuff too for Aphonopelma burrows.  Just to create the burrow, not for the rest of the substrate.  Also it looks more natural.

I may be wrong but don't they often appropriate existing burrows?  Also a few of mine have not webbed the inside for support so if they burrow past my premade part the substrate has collapsed.  I know they are ok but would a premade burrow with the excavator clay work?


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fins said:


> a few of mine have not webbed the inside for support so if they burrow past my premade part the substrate has collapsed.  I know they are ok but would a premade burrow with the excavator clay work?


I've never had that happen with top soil.  One of the benefits is that it holds it's shape for tunneling, and that it's something they actually live in, in the wild, unlike cocofiber (few animals live under falling coconuts; it's like living in an artillery range).


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 11, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> Lol i didn't mean a cactus terrarium. I just meant as a growing medium for cacti for backyards, lool


Lol, yeah, that was a bad attempt at a joke. I can't really imagine cacti terrarium. I am glad Poec54 pointed out that cacti and tarantulas don't mix, I'd hate for someone to read a joke and decide to make an idea out of it.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 11, 2013)

edgeofthefreak said:


> Lol, yeah, that was a bad attempt at a joke. I can't really imagine cacti terrarium. I am glad Poec54 pointed out that cacti and tarantulas don't mix, I'd hate for someone to read a joke and decide to make an idea out of it.


That's why I said what I did.


----------



## Texas T (Aug 11, 2013)

I bought two 40lb bags of top soil for a $1.25ea at Home Depot. I am going to switch out the coco fiber for my Two Aphonopelmas.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 11, 2013)

Texas T said:


> I bought two 40lb bags of top soil for a $1.25ea at Home Depot. I am going to switch out the coco fiber for my Two Aphonopelmas.


If it's fairly moist (which Aphonopelmas don't like), let it dry out some first.  I pour some into a cardboard box, or spread some out on newspapers for a couple days.


----------

